# Something wrong?



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Mango is now around 7 months old. I got her when she was around 5 or 6 weeks old. When I was hand feeding her, she always had really watery poo. That hasn't changed. She eats exactly the same diet as my other 3, and their poop is normal. Mango is like a sprinkler. Normally there are green solids to it. But the rest is just liquid. She is such a beautiful little thing, but i'm also not sure if she is a little 'special'. She flies beautifully, perches just fine, and climbs really well. But she cannot jump. She reverses off everything. She does this strange head bobbing thing, and some other strange behaviours that I haven't noticed in my other birds. I realise they are all different, like people, but I am wondering if there might be something a little bit wrong? Not that it would change anything. She is still my beautiful little baby.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I think she should be taken to an avian vet for a diagnosis and treatment, as soon as possible. Is it like diarrhea? diarrhea will look like splattered pea soup — usually diarrhea will stain/stick to feathers around the vent and tail area. 

It could be fungal, parasitic or bacterial infection. 2 other things possibly are something like kidney or diabetes diseases. 

I would get her in to be seen though, especially since it has been going on for so long.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

She has never had a dirty vent. She poops it out cleanly, but generally it is like a bit of solid green poo dropped in water. Unfortunately there is no avian vet here. And Perth is a little too far to go. When Alby was diagnosed with psittacosis, I took him to a normal vet, but she was very helpful. I might try them again, I certainly don't want my little girl to get sick. I just thought this was a 'Mango' thing. But it really is getting too much. She always poops all over us. Poor little thing can't help it, I know.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

It could well be a low grade infection holding her back. I think it would be a good idea to take her to the vet you went to with Alby.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

I will take her to the vet. Just curious though, if it was an infection or parasitic etc, what would be the chances of the others getting it? They are all 100% well. Also, what kinds of tests would they put my little one through? Another thought, They were all on antibiotics when they had psittacosis. That would have cleared up any infection, wouldn't it? She is very healthy except for the poop issue. She just had a 'poo' and it was clear fluid. This happens often. If I was smart enough to realise that this could be a serious health issue, I would have taken her to a vet earlier. I feel so guilty.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Dont feel bad its not your fault. My cookie did have watery poop and iv noticed a little cough on him but the vet couldn't find anything wrong and he has got to take baytril to clear up


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

I've been reading up on watery droppings, and due to the length of time that it has been going on, I fear that there may be something wrong with her kidneys. Hoping I can get her into the vet tomorrow.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Is the poop lasting all day and night


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

It has been since she was a baby. To the vet we go.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Ok, we have an appointment tomorrow with a vet who I am told is particularly good with birds. I hope and pray I haven't left this too late.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you. I don't know what I would do if something happened to my little one. Especially if it is something that could have been fixed, had I taken her to the vet ages ago. I am so stupid.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No you're not! She's been doing this since you got her...who knows this could be normal for her. But you are taking the precaution to take her to the Vet.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Well Mango had a thorough check up today. And She is a perfectly normal, healthy tiel. Good weight, excellent feathers. The vet was impressed with their diet. She did a poo while she was there and the vet did a test on it for glucose, protein etc etc and it is all clear. I asked whether Probiotics would do any harm, and she said that it is worth a go and won't harm them. So now we just have to wait for her to do a poo tonight and in the morning and do the strip test thingy to see if there are any changes. Otherwise, basically I monitor her. I am happy with that considering to do the blood test, she would have to be sedated, and that is risky. I am happy with the vet, she was very helpful and thorough.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YAY!!! I'm glad she's healthy!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im glad she is healthy too


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Just did the strip thingy test, and the yellow part didn't turn green. Not looking like diabetes. YAY for Mango!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww that's good... my cookie had watery poop this morning which i gave him his medicine


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Phew! What a relief!


----------

